# do I NEED a stick blender?



## shee (Nov 11, 2010)

or is it just to make it easier?  is it really necessary?


----------



## heyjude (Nov 11, 2010)

Speaking for myself, yes!  It makes life so much easier, especially if you have a slow tracing recipe. I wouldn't want to soap without it.


----------



## jennikate (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't have one . Plastic spoon is my friend. Stick blender on wish list but not  esential.


----------



## MissMori (Nov 11, 2010)

Depending on your formula, it can take a couple hours for soap to trace with hand stirring.  I once made a pure castille hand stirring.  It took 6 hours to trace.  I wasn't stirring constantly, but didn't go longer than 15 minutes without stirring.


----------



## rubyslippers (Nov 11, 2010)

It's right at the top of things you must have IMO


----------



## shee (Nov 11, 2010)

all I can think of is, "what did they do in the olden days" LOL!  ya know, I ought to see if my mom would let me have the hand crank mixer thing....  that wouldn't cost me anything.  I wonder if it would work the same as a stick blender..


----------



## MissMori (Nov 11, 2010)

I think it's the Soapmaker's Companion that says to use a stand mixer, like one of those large KitchenAid mixers.  An electric hand held mixer would work as well.  My concern with both methods would be whipping in air.


----------



## cwarren (Nov 11, 2010)

- I love my stick blender..


----------



## xyxoxy (Nov 11, 2010)

I rarely use mine but on those occasions when I need it I'm sure glad it's there.


----------



## meadowyck (Nov 11, 2010)

if you want to cut down on the amount of time to make soap.......


----------



## shee (Nov 12, 2010)

thanks guys!!

I have one, I just don't want to hand it over to soapmaking hahaha.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 12, 2010)

I love my stick blender but I don't always use it.  If the recipe looks like it's tracing quickly I use a spoon or stir with the stick blender turned off.  But it really does a nice job evenly blending additives, exfoliants, colorants, etc.

If you use your stick blender, let any soap residue saponify for 24 hours and then clean it, I personally wouldn't have any problem then using it in the kitchen.  What you have left on the blender would be soap, right, albeit not completely saponified?  But that's just my opinion.  Some people are squeamish about lye/food cross over and that's perfectly legit.  Also my stick blender is stainless steel and comes apart for cleaning; not sure how I'd feel about plastic.


----------



## NancyRogers (Nov 12, 2010)

If I'm working with a new FO, I always start with just the whisk.  I find that most FOs are speedy enough that the whisk is all I need.  Still, there are some FO that don't speed trace at all or even seem to slow the process.  In those cases, I use the stickblender.   So, no, you don't NEED one, but it is nice to have one.


----------



## nattynoo (Nov 12, 2010)

U don't NEED one as Nancy said but they sure do help.
I'm in love with my Braun.
It was **** expensive but has so many attachments ... it was love at first sight.


----------



## campbellsoap (Nov 12, 2010)

I would hate to soap without one.

I check out the resale shops and last year I bought 2 for $4.00 each.  I figure at that price can't hurt to have extras in case one burns up or something.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 13, 2010)

Same as the others have said- you don't necessarily *need* one, but one thing I gotta say is that I would sure hate to ever have to soap without mine. I find it essential for mixing colorants into my soap batter smoothly and uniformly. I just use a cheapie Hamilton Beach from Walmart. It's 4 years old and still going strong.

IrishLass


----------



## shee (Nov 13, 2010)

I saw one for $10 last night, but it is more than I want to spend right now since $ is extremely tight.  I would prefer to get a used one, but I can't find a used one is all.  not sure if I want to steal my one for cooking though, I don't use it that often but when I need it I need it, ya know?


----------



## charlotteda (Nov 14, 2010)

*yea.. you do need one*

It is not absolutely necessary but I sure would not want to be without mine !  I was never able to find a used one either


----------



## gunner (Dec 12, 2010)

I was all "gung-ho" when I started my first batch; it was high in olive oil and I thought I was never going to reach a trace! I did 2 batches before I got a stick blender and I honestly don't think I would've continued this hobby if I hadn't gotten one! Soap takes so long to perfect, IMO why make it longer just stirring?


----------



## falldowngobump (Dec 12, 2010)

I LOVE my stick blender although I did have to get use to knowing the difference between true trace and the stick blender looking trace.  I saw one last night on sale for nine bucks (Rural King).  I told my husband I needed it and he thought I was nuts cause I already had one at home.  I needed a back-up "just in case".


----------



## tespring (Dec 12, 2010)

I found a few extras  at the Good Will store and they were 2 dollars.  I had already bought mine at Walmart but I did not want to pass up having a spare or two.


----------



## HenleyNatural (Dec 14, 2010)

After stirring a soap batch for 45 minutes by hand a stick blender (SB) sounded pretty good to me.  I use a SB and I've never looked back.


----------

